# New here and already looking for co-author [UPDATED & STILL LOOKING]



## Devil's Reaper (Sep 20, 2017)

I am new to this forum site but it is just the type of a forum where I believe I can find a co-author for a story I have been working in my mind and on my computer for awhile now but so far I am stuck and really can't get it started so having another author planning the story would be greatly appreciated.
I am also new to this Furry community things so might not know all the correct terms so feel free to correct me.
Now as for the story thing I was talking about:

The story world would have both anthros and humans living side by side.
Anthros have been known to exist only for lets say few years.

As I said I am struggling of coming up with more things for the story. I would also love to have you share your ideas for the story to make it not just my story but yours also, the credit of the story of course would be credited to both of us equally.

I thank you in advance.

UPDATE: The story world building and character creation is still on going.
Looking still for a co-author to this story someone who could write female characters well. 
The story world has both human and anthro characters in it and the story world is set in alternate version of the world with different nations and different looking world map. 
So here is a small list of already planned roles of characters that hasn't still fully been added to the story. 
Female lead (most likely a canine at least so I have planned, might change all up to the author who take charge of female characters) 
Female lead's friends, currently only two exists but hoping to get more, both male and female of course. 

Groups planned for the story:
Peace Corps a international organization independently working on their own.
The Four Army, they work as a paramilitary force, not as strict as normal military but still being as effective as some of the worlds best special forces. 
ODIN program, Fallout19980 has more information on this group.
Federation's forces (bad guys)
Kingdom's forces (good guys)


----------



## fallout19980 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi! Can you give more details for what you have so far? are there more themes?


----------



## Devil's Reaper (Sep 23, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> Hi! Can you give more details for what you have so far? are there more themes?



Well currently the story is still at starting places wit the story, world building alone for me is bit slow but I have two nations one capital and about 4-5 characters.
Changes may be done. And as for themes I haven't completely decided yet s I am hoping to decide this with the co-author but I do have an idea for military conflict. I can send you more details later today as I go through my notes. 
Though main idea the story was to have a sight love story of some kind between a Human male and Canine Anthro Female.


----------



## fallout19980 (Sep 23, 2017)

Devil's Reaper said:


> Well currently the story is still at starting places wit the story, world building alone for me is bit slow but I have two nations one capital and about 4-5 characters.
> Changes may be done. And as for themes I haven't completely decided yet s I am hoping to decide this with the co-author but I do have an idea for military conflict. I can send you more details later today as I go through my notes.
> Though main idea the story was to have a sight love story of some kind between a Human male and Canine Anthro Female.


sounds neat. do you have discord or telegraph?


----------



## Devil's Reaper (Sep 23, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> sounds neat. do you have discord or telegraph?


I have Discord, I will send my discord contact as PM. Just a sec


----------



## Devil's Reaper (Oct 3, 2017)

So yeah if anyone reading this could help out please contact me ASAP and you'll have lot more chances to effect the world I am building with Fallout19980. 
We were thinking it would be great to get a female author to this story to work on some of the female characters, of course we do everything to help out too so that the job doesn't fall to you alone. 
I do also understand that there are also male authors who are able to write fluent female characters you are also free to contact me if you are interested in joining the story. 

The story for now will be set on peace times and possibly few excursions to what Fallout and I like to call as The Zone.

Everything we have on the story so far as for planned already or are thinking of adding to the story.


----------



## nitroglycerinewaffles (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm reminded of the best line from the movie "As Good As It gets", where the woman was so impressed by Jack Nicholson's character's female characters:


----------



## Devil's Reaper (Oct 3, 2017)

nitroglycerinewaffles said:


> I'm reminded of the best line from the movie "As Good As It gets", where the woman was so impressed by Jack Nicholson's character's female characters:


 
Oh man yeah.


----------

